# Somosturf - Columbus, OH



## somosturf (Nov 14, 2019)

House was purchased in December 2018. There seemed to be a hodgepodge of grass, mostly tall fescue. 
The lawn greened up nicely in the spring and I didn't think I needed to do anything but feed it.
Summer came around, and the crabgrass came up with a vengeance, along with nutsedge and clover to round out the salad bar look. 
I did a broadcast spray of the 2,400 sq ft front yard and about 60% of the lawn was a weed of some type or another.



That's when I learned about complete lawn renovation and saw the many amazing results on-line. I became envious and wanted the same plush grass.

July 20th - Complete kill using Glyphosate.




Aug 3rd - Used a Greenworks corded dethatcher and removed 11 standard bags of recycle waste bags. 
Aug 10th - Core aerated. Noticed spots of crabgrass re-growing on the edge of the sidewalk. Re-applied Glyphosate in those spots. 
Aug 17th - 5 cu. yards of "professional" topsoil was delivered. Just a mix of sand, topsoil and compost. Rolled with HD roller. Sprayed Tenacity as a pre-emergent.
Aug 18th - Watered in the pre-emergent.



Aug 19th - Set up temporary above ground sprinklers and spread a 32# bag of Milorganite



Aug 23rd - Go day! Put the seed down with a drop spreader, rolled for good soil contact, spread starter fert, cover thinly with peat moss, sprayed Root Hume -humic and fulvic acid, liquid carbon with hand sprayer 
I ended up buying SS5000 sunny mix from Super Seed Store along with their starter fert (19-26-6)

Aug 27th - Just like most everyone on the LF knows, once you put down seed, the heavy rains will come. That's exactly what happened to me. It was quite disappointing, but if look closely I had germination and it seems what washing out was mostly peat moss. So I raked lightly around the thicker peat and added more to the bare spots. I also spread a tackifier to help prevent another washing out. Probably just helped me feel better.







Sep 2nd - Labor Day, 10th day



Sep 14th - First mow, 22nd day after seeding. Applied 11 pounds of Humic DG. Mowed at about 3" with rotary. Used manual push mower to about 1" HOC.





Sep 16th - Noticed fungus spots from over watering. Aerated those areas with a hand core aerator. Applied Garden Phos fungicide.

Sep 20th - Put down 12-12-12, 0.5N/1K sqft, fast release
Sep 28th - Put down 12-12-12, 0.5N/1K sqft, fast release
Oct 3rd - Put down 23-0-20, 1.15N/1K sqft Turf Builder, 22% slow release
Oct 5th - Noticed spurge and clover growth. Used tenacity - not happy with the results. Bleached a lot of the good grass. 
It lasted 21 days.
Oct 20th - Put down pre-emegent - Barricade
Nov 9th - Put down 12-12-12, 0.5N/1K sq ft, fast release
Nov 20th - Put down 46-0-0, 0.63N/1K sq ft, Urea


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

Looking good!!!! I bet the neighbors are living having you there now.


----------



## somosturf (Nov 14, 2019)




----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

somosturf said:


>


Nice spreadsheet. :thumbup:

I use a very similar format. My sheet has four grouped sections in the first column: Grass Seed, Fertilizer, Herbicide/Fungicide/Pesticide, and Soil Amendment

Question - Why the Milorganite application in March? That kinda seems out of place. Your soil warm enough then or you just letting it sit on the soil surface until things warm up?


----------



## somosturf (Nov 14, 2019)

Powhatan said:


> somosturf said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Yes, I want it available and sitting there in late March for when the microbes want to start breaking it down.


----------



## bencrabtree27 (Jan 8, 2019)

That was a nice Jap Maple! great size.. why the tear out? It looks good with and without


----------



## somosturf (Nov 14, 2019)

bencrabtree27 said:


> That was a nice Jap Maple! great size.. why the tear out? It looks good with and without


It was a tough decision to rip it out but it was in a terrible location for me. Getting in and out of a parked vehicle meant bumping into the tree. I was hoping to transplant but it didn't work out. I moved another Jap maple one in the back yard. That one is doing better than before.


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

Mature Japanese Maple trees can sell for a good price. If there's a next time, consider selling it.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

somosturf said:


> Yes, I want it available and sitting there in late March for when the microbes want to start breaking it down.


Sounds logical. I think that's a good strategy.


----------



## bencrabtree27 (Jan 8, 2019)

Gilley11 said:


> Mature Japanese Maple trees can sell for a good price. If there's a next time, consider selling it.


I would figure being such slow growing... but I've never heard of anyone doing that. I've rented a tree spade and burlapper but never had a customer ask about buying a mature one or moving one (rent is crazy stupid) but great idea. I wonder how much someone would pay for a tree that size.... even if it's spaded and ground is prepared it would still be tough for me to assure a living tree Once it gets established..

What Manuel reel are you using? Are you planning to go low next year or keep it with rotary?


----------



## bencrabtree27 (Jan 8, 2019)

Excited to see how this darkens as it matures


----------



## somosturf (Nov 14, 2019)

What Manuel reel are you using? Are you planning to go low next year or keep it with rotary?

I bought an Earthwise manual mower after the reno. I modified it to go as low as 1". I'd really like to go lower but realistically I have a lot of leveling to get done before that.


----------



## bencrabtree27 (Jan 8, 2019)

How do you like it? - the manual mower that is


----------



## somosturf (Nov 14, 2019)

It cuts well. I've heard complaints about some models being hard to push and I haven't tried other models but I'm a big guy so pushing any manual mower is pretty easy. 
Plus, once I got as low as I could, I mowed every other day, so it did great. I did have to go in opposite directions to get the best results but that's more to do with being a perfectionist


----------



## kds (Apr 28, 2017)

I'm a little late to the party here but the reno looks great and I can't wait to see it mature this year!


----------

